

Linux Mint 17.2 “Rafaela” Cinnamon Released - whoisthemachine
http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2863

======
zil
Have using Linux Mint for more than a half year,it's multimedia support is
good.Previously using Ubuntu,Linux Mint feels far more better.

~~~
johnmaguire2013
It feels better cuz it's less bloated. :) Eventually you'll be running Arch /
Gentoo to cut out all the bloat 'cept what you need. :P

------
aembleton
Here are the new features:
[http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_rafaela_cinnamon_whatsnew.php](http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_rafaela_cinnamon_whatsnew.php)

Looks like GUI and performance improvements. Will have a read when after work.

~~~
whoisthemachine
As far as the performance improvements, I haven't observed any significant
improvements but certainly their haven't been any regressions. It was already
pretty snappy, so it would have been difficult to improve upon that.

------
aswerty
> If you want to upgrade from Linux Mint 17 or Linux Mint 17.1, please wait
> for a few days while we release a new version of the Update Manager to you.
> In the meantime, you do not need to download or to reinstall anything. We’ll
> make announcements next week when this is ready.

Have to wait till next week for auto update. Gggrrrrr.

~~~
whoisthemachine
I just updated `/etc/apt/source.list.d/official-package-repositories.list` and
performed a `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`, worked surprisingly well.

The `rebecca` repository lines needed to be replaced with this:

    
    
      deb http://packages.linuxmint.com rafaela main upstream import  #id:linuxmint_main
      deb http://extra.linuxmint.com rafaela main #id:linuxmint_extra
    

edit: fixed formatting.

~~~
aswerty
Cheers, all updated now.

~~~
whoisthemachine
good to hear!

------
julie1
People still using MD5sums for file integrity?

Wut! Wut? Wut ?!

Collision attacks were successfully used in Flames.
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/richardstiennon/2012/06/14/flame...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/richardstiennon/2012/06/14/flames-
md5-collision-is-the-most-worrisome-security-discovery-of-2012/)

MD5 = obsolete.

~~~
johnchristopher
> One researcher claims that the expense of carrying out the collision could
> be as high as $200K. There is little doubt that Flame was created by a
> nation state with considerable technical resources.

Somehow I doubt Linux Mint is worth that price tag. And you wouldn't use a
rolling-based debian derivative for sensible data, would you ?

It's true SHA-1 costs the same as MD5 so it'd be easy to satisfy everyone
though.

~~~
julie1
well it is like s2n (other news) providing the RC4 cipher that is also
obsolete for 15 years at least.

Who cares, it is not as if your secrets or money were transiting on the
internet.

~~~
johnchristopher
Come on, that md5 hash is only useful for verifying the download wasn't
corrupted or incomplete. Nobody aw re of security would rely on it for
anything else.

A hash of the iso wouldn't prevent the tampering of critical files up the
chain.

